# Struggle meals... has it ever gotten that bad ? XD



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

struggle meals : meals created out of desperation/hunger due to extreme low finances

here are a few example(s):




























These are just a few examples...

So, what are some of the struggliest meals you've concocted when it got down to the wire (financially ) XD ?

For me it was always mayonnaise sammiches XD and brother put hotsauce on macaroni saying it tasted like chicken lololol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I already do something similar to that sandwich with ramen noodles. Occasionally I cook hotdogs in the same pot as ramen noodles. I then drain the ramen noodles and use them as a topping on the hotdog. Pretty good.

I like beef pasta and salisbury hamburger helper on bread. Helps to make the helper go farther.

One cheap meal I eat is ramen noodles with tuna. Pretty good after you drain it. Aside from eating ramen noodles on their own that is about as cheap as I go


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

slyfox said:


> I already do something similar to that sandwich with ramen noodles. Occasionally I cook hotdogs in the same pot as ramen noodles. I then drain the ramen noodles and use the as a topping on the hotdog. Pretty good.
> 
> One cheap meal I eat is ramen noodles with tuna. Pretty good after you drain it.


Yah, Ive tried ramen w/ tuna... it is good ^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh yeah my dad used to microwave leftover hamburger buns with a little butter on them for me. Was pretty good. Add a pinch garlic salt and it should be even better


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Oh yeah my dad used to microwave leftover hamburger buns with a little butter on them for me. Was pretty good. Add a pinch garlic salt and it should be even better


 yessssss, amburger and hotdog buns are sooooo good ^^

I could eat them all by themselves.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh god, I've eaten so many struggle meals. So many. Both because of low finances and out of fear of leaving my house(you know that it's bad when you prefer to starve rather than seeing humans). Last week I made pasta soup, with nothing in it but seasoning, pasta and squash.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

My stove broke and was unusable, and I was afraid and too lazy to get it repaired. So for a whole week I ate only the food I had that didn't need to be cooked. The worst thing I did was put uncooked beans in an uncooked taco shell with sour cream.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> struggle meals : meals created out of desperation/hunger due to extreme low finances
> 
> here are a few example(s):
> 
> ...


Lol are those ice cubes? 
I dunno I guess eating saltine crackers.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow...ice cubes in hotdog buns...dayum son...never would've even thought of that one

One time I mixed bacon bits with some Goya white beans and added honey barbecue sauce, seasoned salt, pepper, parsley, etc. Didn't taste horrible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just have these on hand for rainy days.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

LolaViola said:


> Wow...ice cubes in hotdog buns...dayum son...never would've even thought of that one
> 
> One time I mixed bacon bits with some Goya white beans and added honey barbecue sauce, seasoned salt, pepper, parsley, etc. Didn't taste horrible.


LOL im rolling XD ....I think the struggliest struggle meal I've seen is struugle puffs (ft Jerry purpdrank... i'll pload it when I find the vid)





but the ice cubes had me too.. its like.. the struggle is definite XD

and your struggle meal sounds pretty good tbh.. I'd try it XD


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I just have these on hand for rainy days.


What a weird product, very American perhaps. AFAIK there's nothing like that here. I must have had some fairly struggle meals but can't think of any examples just now. Ice cubes in hotdog buns, that's horrific.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

LotteTortoise said:


> What a weird product, very American perhaps. AFAIK there's nothing like that here. I must have had some fairly struggle meals but can't think of any examples just now. Ice cubes in hotdog buns, that's horrific.


I have never seen those before lol So isn't a common American thing unless I've overlooked it. Maybe it is the same as the goober stuff though

I've used goober for PBJ sandwiches


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I just have these on hand for rainy days.


I've never seen those in my life, I'm intrigued..


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> *Oh god, I've eaten so many struggle meals. So many. *Both because of low finances and out of fear of leaving my house(you know that it's bad when you prefer to starve rather than seeing humans). Last week I made pasta soup, with nothing in it but seasoning, pasta and squash.


Hahaha, Its okay ..so have I ^^

They say struggle meals build character XD

But... I can never pass up food ^^ even at my last college, when I had zero friends and roamed the halls alone...
I was always at the cafeteria... and vending machines and venues.. w/ no shame XD lol...


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god.. I'm a 22-year-old living alone for the first time, and between working full-time and university classes, my diet had regressed to dry ramen, peanut butter straight from the jar, granola bars and other things I can find at the dollar store, and such sad things.

I recently left my job so I'll now have more time to prepare food, but also less time to buy food. Ugh catch-22!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

personally i have emptied ~10 taco bell hot sauce packets over a bowl of rice and washed that down with good, honest, san francisco tap water. i was eating this way because i was living in san francisco where it costs 600 a month to sleep in the corner of somebody's living room


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I've ****ed my teeth up on fluffernutters. Thats a white trash food isn't it?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I just have these on hand for rainy days.


Heres a video of some idiot trying it

http://blip.tv/the-cinema-snob/brad-tries-the-candwich-and-a-super-rooster-booster-6170887


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

flarf said:


>


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll usually just put some avocado slices on a piece of toast with some salt. I guess it doesn't count since avocados are almost a dollar each.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sugarslippers said:


>


Is that a diseased eucalyptus leaf?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Is that a diseased eucalyptus leaf?


 lol not sure..I think they were trying to be fancy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'll usually just put some avocado slices on a piece of toast with some salt. I guess it doesn't count since avocados are almost a dollar each.


ha, i've done that, too. it's pretty good, actually.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I've eaten ramen noodles without cooking them before... nice and crunchy.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

flarf said:


> personally i have emptied ~10 taco bell hot sauce packets over a bowl of rice and washed that down with good, honest, san francisco tap water. i was eating this way because i was living in san francisco where it costs 600 a month to sleep in the corner of somebody's living room


lmafo



romeoindespair said:


> I've ****ed my teeth up on fluffernutters. Thats a white trash food isn't it?


That actually looks pretty tasty.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope. My parents buy me anything I want.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

When I was a kid and home alone, I'd often eat a bologna taco: A slice of bologna filled with rice. It was pretty good to me, I thought.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was in college my roommate and I lived on salsa and chips, I swear that's all we ate for months. And ramen noodles.

I remember once we went to this Sam's Club and there were a bunch of people giving out samples of all kinds of stuff, and we walked around the whole place like ten times lmfao, and ate lunch that way.

There was a McDonalds near me that was giving out these free chicken wraps, and I loaded up on those, I got like ten of them and it's all I ate for a couple days lol.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Heres one more pic (2)..just so we're all clear on the definition of a struggle meal lmfao


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I steal ketchep packets and put them in the bottles to save money


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

I've had my fair share of struggle meals (e.g., a microwaved chicken patty with a slice of cheese on toast). Though my struggle meals are not really due to lack of money, but rather lack of energy and motivation (i.e., laziness). So it might be more accurate to describe my meals as "lazy meals."


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fish out of the ocean,with rocks sandwich.


----------



## Darkscale Pyromancer (Apr 12, 2015)

I've been eating crackers with burger cheese almost every day for about half a month now.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I lived on pasta, canned tomato sauce, oatmeal and eggs (not together though) when times were tough. I occasionally classed it up and got some Great Value frozen hamburger patties when I had an extra few bucks. 

Also, stale, generic brands of candies and cookies, disgusting canned meats, bootlegged Spaghetti-O's, some obscure brand of peanut butter loaded with hydrogenated vegetable oils... all from Family Dollar. Family Dollar was a blessing back in those days.


----------

